# YIKES!  we have critters living in our house!



## LEFSElover (Oct 26, 2006)

ANYONE ELSE HAVE MICE OR RATS OR HOUSE MOUSE'S'?

If so, how do you rid your home of them?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  We've done the traps with peanut butter, not even be approached by the critters.  Heard them this morning in the attic above our BR and it woke me up.  I see signs that they're here, droppings etc.  

Online, people advertise that they can help if you just buy their book.  Supposedly they'll tell you everything your exterminator won't but does do when you hire him.  Exterminators are mucho expensive.  Should I buy a cat and keep it in the attic?  (kidding)  Should we put poison up there in the attic?  One thing I have read.  They won't leave on their own.

HELP!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh how I detest those little critters. Keep in mind if you put out poison that the critters could get into your walls and die there and then you'll have to remove sections of the walls to find them. I had one die in the wall of our old house and let me tell you thats not a smell you'll ever forget. I had to remove a large section of wainscoating and trim to get the lil bugger out.  

I'd set out countless metal traps. Or they even have those sticky kind. Place them in all areas where you find droppings and anywhere else you think you should. I found that they love granola bars....go figure. If all else fails then call Terminex or another reputable exterminator and they can bring out their own bag of tricks


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2006)

We know some folks who bought electronic devices that plug into an electrical outlet.  They emit a sound that is silent to humans and drives rodents away.  They claim it works great.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 26, 2006)

You should be able to tell by the size of the poop whether you are dealing with mice or rats.  Put the traps where the poop is.  I have excellent results with peanut butter on mouse traps.  Rats are a bit more difficult.  That takes actually corraling the guy(s).

Be kind to your snake population, i.e, do not kill your snakes, unless they are poisonous snakes.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 26, 2006)

We had a "pack rat" once years ago....now that was something!  He took all my jewelry out of my jewelry box and put it in his nest.  Every night he would steal the bar of soap out of the bathroom!  We found it all when we located his nest.


----------



## Constance (Oct 26, 2006)

When the kids were little, we lived in an old house where the mice literally ran up and down the walls. I put traps everywhere, and caught lots of mice, but they kept coming in. So then, I went around the house and stuffed steel wool into all the little holes and crannies (like under the sink and in the laundry room) where the mice could come in.
Thing being, we had a space under the back door big enough for them to get under. (You'd be amazed at how the little critters can flatten out!)

I finally got a cat. She killed a few, but just having her around seemed to run them off. If you do get a cat, make sure it's a female. Males are usually poor mousers.


----------



## m.trummer (Oct 26, 2006)

I have them visit me every fall when the weather starts getting cold.  I find that they like granola bars much better than peanut butter or cheese.  I put out traps wherever I find the droppings and they are all caught in a few days.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 26, 2006)

Put the traps along side of the walls since they tend to travel where they feel more protected.  We used to get 2-3/yr once it started getting cold and our house backed up to the woods.

We had a 4# Poodle and a 100 # Lab.  The poodle's food kept disappearing and the lab had never ever been interested in her bowl.  He was scared of her, too.  

We needed some plumbing work and they took off a couple of sheets of the insulation in the basement to check the pipes.  20 pounds (at least) of poodle food fell on their heads.   Those little varmits had set themselves up for the whole winter.


----------



## Constance (Oct 26, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> If all else fails then call Terminex or another reputable exterminator and they can bring out their own bag of tricks



I hope I'm not breaking any rules by saying this, but...
My daughter worked for Terminex for 10 years. The company flagrantly discrimates against women. She was not allowed to train for or apply for certain higher paying positions because they were "men's jobs". They prefer to hire new help rather than letting their female employees advance, and she was finally harrassed into quitting. And I do mean harrassed...she came home night after night in tears. She's a very intelligent and responsible young woman, and she deserved better treatment from her employers. 
There was plenty of ammunition for a law suit, but she got another job, actually a much better job, very quickly, and didn't stir trouble.  
I tell you this because you may want to take it into consideration when you choose an exterminator. Personally, I wouldn't give such an unethical outfit any of my bussiness.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 26, 2006)

_When we first moved into the house after it was built,within 2 weeks we had little visitors. They drove us crazy, the dog crazy, got into everything. They were brazen enough to run across your feet in the bathroom, talk about nerve!! We tried traps, stuffing steel wool in holes, glue traps which did work but gave me the whammies removing the things. We then got a cat, then another cat of my daughters...Have not had a mouse since. Poor cats have to go out in the pasture and hunt gophers for something to do now..I love those cats _
_kadesma_


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 26, 2006)

I use some little pink pellets for the mickeys. They can't resist them - they nibble them and it dries them up from the inside out. 
Alternatively a large cat. My dog is completely useless, even though he can sniff them out. He identified a huge rat about 6 months ago, then fell over his paws trying to catch the blighter.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 26, 2006)

When we were living in the residence here on the Island we'd get influxes of mice twice a year - in the spring when the farmers started plowing their fields and then in the fall when the temps drop and they start harvesting the corn and stuff.

We tried the humane traps (don't do it!) you have to dump the little critter and whatever he has done in the little trap while waiting for you.  Not pleasant.  We had the little things you plug in - they work for a while, then the mice get used to them.  Peanut butter on the traps works great - have to put the traps where the mice visit.  The glue traps are horrible - you can hear the mice screaming and they can get loose!

A friend of mine found one something called a TinCat - it catches multiple mice supposedly without bait she says it really works great.

Of course if I could have just litter box train the little critters and get them to just eat the "purina mouse chow" I'd have preferred them to ants.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

We get a few every winter... living in the woods it's just something we have to deal with.  Lily Lily Queen of cats helps but she's getting old (13 or 14 now) so we do the traps with peanutbutter covered cheese and decon boxes.  It takes a few tries but they get the hint and leave us alone.


----------



## Constance (Oct 26, 2006)

They are nervy little varmints, aren't they, Kadesma? I was fixing breakfast one morning in my furry blue slippers and robe (remember those?), and when I opened the cabinet under the sink, a mouse ran right up my bathrobe. I'm not afraid of them, but I sure did some dancing and squealing that time! 
We've never had a mouse in this house, and we live in the woods. But we've always had a cat, and the house is very tight.


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2006)

What cliveb said. Buy some Bromone or Warfarin, whatever the brand name is that you have there. It will be in chunks and you can just place bits wherever you see a hole. Now, having said that, an exterminator will have special trap thingys that your cats or dogs can't get into. That might be more appropriate for you. They will likely use the same bait though.

Good luck Lefse, rodents are nasty to get rid of.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh Constance, that cracked me up - I'll never forget the morning DH pulled on his sweat pants and when he sat down at the computer he jumped out of the chair, yelling, grabbing his , and trying to get the sweat pants off, in a big hurry!!!  One leg of the pants came off and out scurried a poor little mouse .  I don't know who was more scared.  

Seems sometime in the night, cold winter night, the little mouse crawled up into the crotch of the sweat pants.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 26, 2006)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> ANYONE ELSE HAVE MICE OR RATS OR HOUSE MOUSE'S'?
> 
> If so, how do you rid your home of them?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  We've done the traps with peanut butter, not even be approached by the critters.  Heard them this morning in the attic above our BR and it woke me up.  I see signs that they're here, droppings etc.
> 
> ...



It is fall and getting cold.  They are wanting to come live w/you.  How well I can relate to your problem.  When my ex was living here, he claimed I was imagining the noise at night.  He said he never heard anything only when I knocked on the ceiling that woke him up.  I feared they would start eating on the electric wiring and house would catch fire. 

Anyway, he is out of here and I resolve my problems when I have them.  I have bait boxes that hold poison blocks that are gone every month.  I have a job keeping them out of here.  The exterminator told me to get rid of the birdfeeder as that was something they were attracted to.  Since I love the birds I have to kill the mice.  Fun!  Anyway when I go to bed I do not hear them.  So far the poison is doing the job.  The exterminator also told me cats do not necessarily keep the mice at bay.  When you have a cat you provide them w/food and they aren't to be counted on for help.  I had plans to get a cat but after he told me that I'll st ick w/the dogs.  They are expensive enough with diabetes injections daily.  

Good luck.  Seems always different problem to figure out.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, LEFSElover darlin'.  I wish we had your problem.  We have a racoon living in between the floors of our house.  We can't find where he's gotten in and are stumped as to how to get him out.  Exterminators in our area are not interested in helping.  He's making our inside kitties crazy.  And, talk about things "going BUMP in the night," he's punctual.  He gets ready for work every morning about 6.


----------



## lulu (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmm.  We never had mice in the house till we had cats.  Our girls are good hunters, but sometimes let the things go and they get into gaps and our huge cupboards and into the bowels of the house.  

Having lived in old houses I am almost used to mice, (Cadbury's fruit and nut chocolate is THE best lure I have found!) which we get in a humane trap and put out!  

Rats are a very different matter, imho, I would get professionals to deal with them, fast.  

Now, if someone could tell me ho to deal with the lone slug who appears in our hallway every single night, leaving a horrid trail.....


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> Now, if someone could tell me ho to deal with the lone slug who appears in our hallway every single night, leaving a horrid trail.....


 
Put a little beer in a glass and the slug will climb into the glass to get it and then drown in the beer. What a way to go! Works like a charm.


----------



## lulu (Oct 26, 2006)

LOL, never tried that inside!  But I will.....I'll go set it up right now.  Thanks Alix!


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2006)

My pleasure.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 26, 2006)

Lefse, my aunt swears by putting a little piece of nut on top of the peanut butter on the trap.  She says that the critters somehow can get the peanut butter off without tripping the trap but they have to exert a little extra force to get the nut--just enough to set the trap.

Katie, if I had your problem, I think I'd be moving out! 

A couple years ago, when DH and I lived in the woods, I went down to the basement and discovered a four and a half foot long black snake in the basement!  .  Of course DH was out of town.  I ran upstairs, stood on a chair (don't ask why--some goofy natural reaction! ) and called a neighbor to get it out for me.  I slept better knowing it was out of the house, but soon enough, the mice were back.  Guess we'd been feeding that snake well!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 26, 2006)

I have never had trouble with stinky dead mice, and I use D-con or something similar all the time.  

Those mousies had a little bowling alley set up in the ceiling over my bed, I swear.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 26, 2006)

Katie, if I had your problem, I think I'd be moving out!


> Haven't even considered that.  We love this old place.  And I do mean old.  It is a three-story Queen Anne victorian house built in 1880.  It has plenty of warts and there probably isn't a right angle in the place but we love it, warts and all.
> 
> The racoon is our newest uninvited housemate.  We also have a ghost who lives in an area of the first floor.  Buck and I have both seen him, our dogs have seen him and so has one of our sons.  We think is it the ghost of one of the first owners of the house.  He died in the living room and that's one of the primary areas where he's seen.
> 
> As long as he leaves our antique GWTW lamp and antique china alone, we'll all get along just fine.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 26, 2006)

Katie, last year we had squirrles that would get under our doublewide and they chewed the phone lines apart a few times. Get one of thos e"Hav-A-Hart" traps put in a little bowl with peanut butter mixed with honey or syrup and unshelled peanuts in it. Place that in the back of the trap so that they have to work to get it. We caught 7 squirrels (here is one of them; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) that way under our place and one huge kangaroo rat. My hubby turned them loose at least 10 miles away from our place as we had experience with the same ones coming back many years ago in Flagstaff. This past year the squirrels did not come back but there is one mouse that I swear looks at me and thumbs it's nose at me!!! It did it last night as I was on the phone!!


----------



## htc (Oct 26, 2006)

We had mice and it was HORRIBLE. A couple of years back we saw one(FREAKED ME OUT!!). It happened that at the time we saw them, DH was going out of town for the weekend, so it left me at home alone. I'm a big chicken, so was freaked out all weekend. I almost went to a hotel, but just ended up staying out of the kitchen. What worked for us then was to have an exterminator come out. He put some of the pellet stuff in several hidden place. We also covered any possible hole that we could think of. That seemed to work, they didn't come back for a couple years. 

BUT this year, we saw a bunch of droppings again. Our rationale, it's getting cold in Oregon, they're coming and using my place as a hotel.  Bought a black and decker noise thing to plug in the wall. Man, that was useless. Didn't work at all, next day, still droppings. Stuff we bought at local stores didn't seem to work. We found a spot in my cabinets that was a potential entry and just covered it up. I'm going to try to find that brand of pellet online, those worked really well. Not sure if the stuff the exterminator has is stronger or what. If you buy any sort of pellets, be VERY CAREFUL if you have pets or small children.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 26, 2006)

Although all of the basic counter-measures have already been mentioned by others, I would like to add a couple of comments of my own that you may want to keep in mind.

1. Poison should be avoided not only because of the inconvenience of having mice die and decay in inaccesible places but also because of the serious danger to other animals in your house or in the neighbourhood.  Mice that have taken the poison bait takes awhile to die during which time they move around in a drunken-like state that makes them easy prey to cats.  Needless to say, that a cat which eats a poisoned mouse will also die.  We lost many a cat this way and the experience has been traumatic as a poisoned cat will linger for days before eventually succumbing to the poison.  I am also aware of donkeys and goats dying from mouse poison when a poisoned cat vomitted on their hay.

2. From my experience, the best bait for a mousetrap that I know is a piece of dry hard bread (probably a crust) dipped in olive oil.  The smell of olive oil drives mice crazy and the hard bread makes it easy for the mouse to set the trap off without disintegrating as the mouse pulls it.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Oct 26, 2006)

I didn't even know there was a mouse in the house a couple years ago until one of my cats (I have two females) appeared from behind a chair in the living room with one in her mouth.  I didn't know what to do!  Before I could decide...the other cat came up to her to see what was going on, the one with the mouse opened her mouth to meow, and the mouse ran away back under the chair!  The two of them stayed perched for hours, and the mouse wouldn't come out again for them to catch it.  I called my boyfriend over, and he got the darn thing. 

What would be the best thing to do if you saw your cat with a live mouse in its mouth?  I couldn't think fast enough because I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 26, 2006)

Take the mice and hook em' up to the 'puter!   sorry.... had to.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 26, 2006)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> A couple years ago, when DH and I lived in the woods, I went down to the basement and discovered a four and a half foot long black snake in the basement!  .  Of course DH was out of town.  I ran upstairs, stood on a chair (don't ask why--some goofy natural reaction! ) and called a neighbor to get it out for me.  I slept better knowing it was out of the house, but soon enough, the mice were back.  Guess we'd been feeding that snake well!



We had a black snake living under the coal house for years.  We became so accustomed to each other, that the snake didn't even move if we walked by while he(?) was sunning on the cistern cover.  The last I saw, he had to be nearly 8 feet long, but it has been 5 years or so, and I assume he's dead.  The cats have had much more productive hunting since he's gone.  We're not so tolerant with the copperheads . . .


----------



## auntdot (Oct 26, 2006)

We have had mice, rats, squirrels, and racoons in various houses over the years.

They each require a different approach, so you really need to know who you are dealing with.

As Beth (I think it was Beth) said you can go up in the attic and look for scat.  Mice poop is very small, rat scat is somewhat larger. You may not find find racoon or squirrel poop because they often leave during the day.

If you can figure out what type of critter it is, go to the local farmers' coop, or a hardware store (even Lowe's or Home Depot) and ask.  They can often tell you what to use, and have found the web a great source of info on this.

If you cannot figure out what kind of beast you have, would call an exterminator. At least they can usually tell you what you are dealing with and probably cure the problem. But they sure are pricey. But you can learn something from them so if it becomes a recurring problem you will know how to proceed on your own.

If it is squirrels or racoons they need a port of entry that can usually be found and plugged (our racoons came in through a vent in the attic that they pried open and then proceeded to have kits, yeesh). Or you are just going to find some new 'friends' taking up residence.

Rats and particularly mice can squeeze into almost any opening, and in older houses there are usually many. But they are usually fairly easy to kill.

And so you may have to become vigilant and periodically leave out lethal presents for them.

As you can tell by the responses you are certainly not alone. It can be a very frustrating problem, best of luck.


----------



## TexanFrench (Oct 27, 2006)

Our hunting cat keeps the rats and mice down around our house.  He will actually find the nests, outdoors or in, and kill the babies.  (Not nice to think about, I know.)

We've always had good luck with tiger-striped males--the generic alley cat. They get neutered if they come to live with us, but they retain their hunting instincts.  Fluffy Persian types or other special breeds don't seem to be as successful.

Once we had a tiger tomcat who could actually catch flies with his paws!  Ate them, too, sometimes.

And when we were kids, my parents had a little terrier dog, bred as a rat catcher, who did great service if there was an "invasion."

If you have a crawl space under the house, or air vents in your attic, make sure they are covered with heavy screening to keep the varmits out.  And if you are truly desperate, the exterminators can help.


----------



## lulu (Oct 27, 2006)

TexanFrench, my Siamese are born killers.  Their mother also was a hunter, but her fvourite prey was rabbits.

Apart from the few the cats drop live in the house, we get loads of things.  In spring when the birds are nesting we put collars with bells on them, and our rooster also takes a turn patroling our big hedge full of nests, but we get literally dozens of rodents a day.  

Persians may well be too laid back to hunt, but the Orientals are gret hunters.


----------



## letscook (Oct 27, 2006)

In the attic you might have squirrels.   They are tough to get out.


----------



## lala (Oct 28, 2006)

The electronic things you plug into an outlets seem to work good but only for so long... we had some mice and we got some of those and it worked for a while but now we have them back! We got more of them and I Havent seen any in a few days... also they make traps that take batteris and electrocute them... we caught alot with those.... they are around 20 dollars a piece.. but worth it!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not breaking any rules by saying this, but...
> My daughter worked for Terminex for 10 years. The company flagrantly discrimates against women. She was not allowed to train for or apply for certain higher paying positions because they were "men's jobs". They prefer to hire new help rather than letting their female employees advance, and she was finally harrassed into quitting. And I do mean harrassed...she came home night after night in tears. She's a very intelligent and responsible young woman, and she deserved better treatment from her employers.
> There was plenty of ammunition for a law suit, but she got another job, actually a much better job, very quickly, and didn't stir trouble.
> I tell you this because you may want to take it into consideration when you choose an exterminator. Personally, I wouldn't give such an unethical outfit any of my bussiness.


 
Interesting!  I'm so sorry for your daughters experience though. Aren't Terminex businesses independently owned and operated?  People just open a franchise and run it themselves?  I may be wrong but thats what I thought.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 25, 2006)

I've sent my husband all these answers............he can pull up this and hopefully, it'll help

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/yikes-we-have-critters-living-in-our-house-28362.html

thanks to all who participated in my dilemma.
we have tried the plug ins, they're still there and we still have the problem.
doesn't seem to bother them at all.
we got the sticky things, put them on the floor in the pantry by the wall.
there was rat/mouse droppings all around but none dead.
we've got the blue poison things that hubby threw up in the rafters and now,I'm scared if something dies, the smell will kill us and we won't be able to locate the dead buggers.
we have done the peanut butter to no avail. I will make sure my DH tries the nut thing or the really hard dried bread with the olive oil.
I want someone to tell me what the pink/red pellets are called so I can look them up.
there are people online that charge for their 'verbal' help, in other words they tell you what to do. they're gonna tell us to clear out the wood pile on the side of the house and make sure that our garage is cleaned out of anything including clutter which isn't happening anytime soon.
their droppings are dangerous to have in the house and I am sick of finding droppings on my cutting board every morning. for some reason the droppings now appear to be green, sort of this color. 
I have also heard that cats are good, but NOT if you feed them cat food cause then they're not hungry  . we did used to have two female cats and at that time, no mice/rats. how can I tell the difference in their droppings to see if I have mice or rats?

*__<< *that's about how big the droppings are, a tiny bit fatter though.

I'm losing my mind here over this...................................


----------



## Shunka (Nov 25, 2006)

We caught the one mouse that had been thumbing it's nose at me (literally!) with a regular trap baited with boloney. The peanut butter or cheese was not doing the trick. I hope that your problem gets solved soon, LEFSEover.


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2006)

Lefse, look for Bromone or Warfarin. And you don't need to worry that they will stink after they die, it dries them up and they just turn into dust. No smell at all. 

Having said that, be CAREFUL cleaning up the droppings. Spray a bleach solution on them first, then wipe up and wash your hands very thoroughly afterwards. The droppings you describe sound like deer mouse droppings and they could be Hantavirus carriers. If you spot a mousie, check its ears, big ears are the ones to be concerned about, nonexistant or teeny ears are not as big a worry.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 26, 2006)

TexanFrench said:
			
		

> If you have a crawl space under the house, or air vents in your attic, make sure they are covered with heavy screening to keep the varmits out. And if you are truly desperate, the exterminators can help.


 
Oh we need help all right!
We had an orange male cat "Springer" and he would sit outside, over a gopher whole, until the little bugger popped his head out.  He wouldn't move, it's was hysterical...........once the head popped up, that varment was a gonner....


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 26, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Lefse, look for Bromone or Warfarin. And you don't need to worry that they will stink after they die, it dries them up and they just turn into dust. No smell at all.
> 
> Having said that, be CAREFUL cleaning up the droppings. Spray a bleach solution on them first, then wipe up and wash your hands very thoroughly afterwards. The droppings you describe sound like deer mouse droppings and they could be Hantavirus carriers. If you spot a mousie, check its ears, big ears are the ones to be concerned about, nonexistant or teeny ears are not as big a worry.


 
thank you Alix.............I will be on the lookout for the stuff, or hubby will be .........
I have only seen one or two of them in the house at all.  I have seen a couple of dead ones in the yard probably killed by our Siberian Husky and Malamutilator.  I will notice the ears if I ever see one again.  Thanks for helping and the bleach will be out, trust me, I know how to wash hands, I count to 30, very slowly


----------



## Alix (Nov 26, 2006)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> thank you Alix.............I will be on the lookout for the stuff, or hubby will be .........
> I have only seen one or two of them in the house at all. I have seen a couple of dead ones in the yard probably killed by our Siberian Husky and Malamutilator. I will notice the ears if I ever see one again. Thanks for helping and the bleach will be out, trust me, I know how to wash hands, I count to 30, very slowly


 
Malamutilator? I love that! And I KNOW you know how to wash your hands, you're a cook! Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you didn't! What I was trying to emphasize was more like EXTRA washing, more than the usual good job we all do every day. I sure hope you get this handled soon, it must be a real pain!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 27, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Malamutilator? I love that! And I KNOW you know how to wash your hands, you're a cook! Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you didn't! What I was trying to emphasize was more like EXTRA washing, more than the usual good job we all do every day. I sure hope you get this handled soon, it must be a real pain!


 
That's a common word used for Malamutes.  Oh my Lord are they ever ''curious'' about everything.  My husband was mowing the lawn in the back yard.  He let the dogs out of their dog run to pounce the back yard while he did that.  As he was mowing, it dawned on him that he'd not seen the dogs for a while.  He looked in the dog run and they weren't in there either, but he noticed the garage door open to the back yard. His heart stopped.  Oh did I mention that my husband is a car freak? A Hemi car freak at that!  He has 3 Hemi's in the garage and a 1966 Corvair Corsa Convertible that I bought him for his birthday years ago.  Cherry red, white top, gorgeous.  You got it.  The Malamute had broken through the Eisenglass in the back of the car and 'ate' the inside.  She ate all the upholstery in the entire car, ate the dashboard and the door sideboards and completely chewed up the seats to not being recognizable.  He couldn't believe what he was witnessing and what she'd done in only about 10 minutes.  He went upstairs and got his gun.  Went back into the back yard and looked her dead in the eyes.  Her big beautiful brown eyes.  Yeh, it was her lucky day.  We got her and her "brother" the Siberian from a resuce.  Now we know why they were in that rescue.

Yeh, they're both still alive but walking past that car everyday to get the dog food, makes us realize what clods we were to buy, oh yes, buy, those two dogs! 

And I wash my hands not nearly as much at home while cooking, I'm more lacks there, but on the plane, now 'that' is highly required and done by all of us.  It is a considered a huge buffet of very sick germs, EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2006)

"Should I buy a cat "

Visit your local Humane Scoiety.   My neighbours ( the ones without cats) all have mice in their houses this year.  Not me, my little cat catches anything that moves!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 1, 2006)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> "Should I buy a cat "
> 
> Visit your local Humane Scoiety.  My neighbours ( the ones without cats) all have mice in their houses this year. Not me, my little cat catches anything that moves!!!


 
Rest assured, if we do get a pusser, we'll get it from the Humane Society.  We ''rescused'' our two demolishers , << the two dogs.  Do you agree about girl cats instead of boy cats for being better mousers?


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 1, 2006)

My male cats were better mousers than my female was....think it depends on the cat not the sex of the cat though the female is supposed to be the better hunter in the animal world


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2006)

In my experience, male cats like to play with their food a bit more. Girl cats tend to be more um...efficient. They kill them and THEN play a bit. Can't say that one is better than the other though. We've had both gendered kitties bringing home the "bacon". UGH! However, if you want a snuggler, a boy kitty is the way to go. They are always far more affectionate than females, especially as they age.


----------

